# Does He Have ICK?



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I was looking at my Plattys and I Noticed This One Fish had Some White Stuff on him and I dont know What it is.
Also its only in one spot as of right now.
If it is Ick Then Im Going to Put Him Down.
Cause I Dont Want EveryThing Else Dying Off.

It's Not ThAT Clear But He Wont Stop Moving.


































Its Right Back Before the Back Fin.


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

It definately looks like fungus! :shock2:

if it was white spot, then there would be more than 1 spot and it wouldn't be that big....

i would move him to a Quarantine tank ( if you have one ) and treat him with fungal meds from the shop....

Hope this helps!


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

What do i do if i dont have 1?(Which i dont)


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

It won't hurt the other fish if you put it in the tank. ( it would probably help the other fish from getting it :lol: ) 

i have done it before and it didn't affect my fish, just made my water a little bit dirty and cloudy.....so i would suggest doing a 50% water change after the fish get cured... 

hope this helps


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Is it Contagious to the other fish?


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Um...i think so because i think it is a bacterial disease....


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Should i just put him down?


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

why? he can still recover....


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

If its gonna spread to my Betta, newt, Adult Plattys, and Platty Fry.
I Rather do That.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

What Meds Should I Get?Im Going TO the LFS Tommorow.


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

have a look at this link, it should help...

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3262&highlight=fungus

hope this helps!


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT PUT HIM DOWN.

FIrst things first, the disease will be away from the fish, but it will still be in the tank whcih means the other inhabitants will still have a chance of catching it. Second, putting down a fish is a cowards way out. And third of all, it looks like fungus and fungus isnt to hard to cure. Just buy some medication at your fish store (there common and not expensive) and treat accordingly as the bottle says. Make sure you remove activated carbon while treating a tank with medication


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

How do I remove activated Carbon?
And Which Meds do I Buy :?:


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i'll find a medication company for you, i saw one at the store the other day but i forget its name. Activated carbon is in your filter (the bag with the black coal like stuff) just remove the bag but let the filter keep running so there is still oxygen in the tank.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

The product is called Primafix. Heres a link talking about it

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=11269&N=2004+113021


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks. I'll buy that tommorow.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

make sure its primafix, not melafix since melafix is anti-bacterial not anti fungal.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Does it look like cotton growing on your fish? Or is it the color of the fish and nothing is growing out of it


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Its not like a cotton growth more like a clear thing growing out a little.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

hmm, if it is growing on te fish then it is probably fungus. If it is the color of the fish, its probably stress or another disease. I think ammonia burns burned the skin causing an infection where fungus started to grow. Treat with primafix and if there are cuts and infections then treat with melafix as well.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That doesn't look like fungus to me. Fungus is a cottony growth and I don't see it looking like cotton.:squint: More like columnaris to me. Medications for external bacterial problems should help. Pls do it in another tank. You have a newt and you don't know how the medications are just going to affect him.:shake:


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

he should move the newt in case the other fish have the disease, but arent showing signs. Treat the fish with primafix and melafix then since blues diagnosis was bacterial not fungal. Also anti-bacteria medicines can kill your beneicial bacteria causeing you to cycle again. Since your getting a 10 gallon, move your newt there (temprorarily) and treat the main tank, also move the fry since they are still weak


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

so what meds?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Matt said:


> so what meds?


I used Sera Baktopur to treat against columnaris. What is your temperature? Don't increase it as columnaris seem to progress at such temps. Before you treat your fish, be sure to remove your newt or rather, get a new tank and treat your platy there. I would not risk trying to treat the main tank if I were you.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

i dont know and i broke my thermomators(however u spell it)
i have to go find another in the garage.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

make sure you use thermometers made for aquariums.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I Just took them out of a fisk bucket and i still have to clean them since last time they were on they were in a salt water tank.
Are these the right kind?


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

the right kind of heaters that is.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

how many watts are the heaters?


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

200 watts each (and i thought u were in the shower?)


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i have a small body, it doesnt take long for me to shower  200 watts is way to much for a 10 gallon, it will litterally cook your fish. All you need is about 50 watt heater.


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

thats a pretty high wattage for your size tank. I'm not even sure if I have that much in my 37 gal.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

2 200 watt heaters is enough to heat an 80 gallon....


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

yeah thats what I thought. I just went and checked the heater on my 37 gallon and its a 175W.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

we had them for 280 gallon saltwater tanks.
it was a good try though. thats all i got to.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

you can buy one, a 50 watt heater isnt expensive


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

WHAT UR SENIOR MEMBER NOW?
How many do i need to be a member?
(not meaning to get of subject)


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

member i think is 300 posts,

i have also just recently become a senior member.....

there is also something else at 1000 posts but i can't remember....


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

active member is 1000
but lets not get off topic


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

yup, better start looking up to me, im a senior lol. Did you go to the fish store today?


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

No :evil: , We are going to go tomarrow. we got sum thing to do later.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok.


----------

